# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Thắc mắc thông số trên động cơ

## hunter_dt

Vào đề luôn, trên hình là động cơ Spindle chuyên khoan mạch in ở Quán Thánh Hà Nội 


E quan tâm đến thông số tốc độ ghi như sau : 60 000/min . Vậy ở đây hiểu là cái gì trên min  :Big Grin: 
Theo hiểu biết thông thường của e thì tất nhiên là rpm ( vòng trên phút rồi  :Big Grin:  ) . Tuy nhiên 1 số a e lại khẳng định nếu tốc độ không ghi gì / min ( như trường hợp của e ) thì phải hiểu là rad/min, mà 1 vòng=3.14 rad, như vậy tốc độ cái động cơ kia là tầm gần 20 000rpm.

Vậy đâu là kết quả chính xác thật sự, mời các cao thủ chỉ giáo  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

1 vòng là 2pi = 3.14*2
1Rad       ->  0.5 Vòng
60000Rad->  30000 vòng.
Nhưng thường ai lại ghi Rad/min bao giờ đâu bác, mà chuyên khoan mạch in thì chắc tua cao rồi, em nghĩ là 60000 rpm

----------

hunter_dt

----------


## Ga con

1000Hz => 60krpm.

----------


## hitoshi88

nhìn cái hình con động cơ nó ghi 1000hz mà bác vẫn còn lăn tăn về tốc độ thì cũng đến thua bác

----------

